# Fragen wegen Preamp und Soundkarte



## Afrokalypse (25. Juli 2006)

Also ich will mir jetzt Großmembran-Kondensator micro holen und dazu braucht man ja n Preamp wegen phantomspeisung,die frage is nun da ich nich so viel geld zur verfügung hab ob ich fürn preamp ne spezial soundkarte brauche wegen dem anschließen?oder geht das noch mit meiner onboard soundkarte?wenn ja würde mir dann später eine recording soundkarte besorgen


----------



## FingerSkill (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo, ich wuerde dir schon ne bessere Sound-Karte empfehlen da bei den OnBoard Karten immer CPU-Differenzspannungs Geraeusche zu hören sind. Ausserdem hast du eine viel bessere Latenzzeit mit ner ASIO2 Karte als mit ner OnBoard.

Was moechtest du Aufnehmen weil dann kann ich dir sagen ob Phantomspeisung reicht oder ob ich dir nen MicPreAmp empfehlen wuerd und wenn welchen.

Ausserdem (reine Interessensfrage) mit welchem Mic nimmst du auf?

Lg FaP


----------



## Afrokalypse (26. Juli 2006)

http://www.thomann.de/de/studio_projects_vtb1.htm <---Preamp

http://www.thomann.de/de/studio_projects_b1.htm <--- Micro

Die wurden mir empfohlen wollte erst das T.Bone sc450 oder wies heisst aber davon wurde mir abgeraten.

Die soundkarte hol ich mir ja auch,aber ich hab vorerst nur 300€ zur verfügung und mit kopfhörern,plopp-schutz und ständer und dem ganzen zeug kommt das auf den preis.Soundkarte würde dann anschließend noch kommen,aber ob ich dann vorerst den preamp an die onboard soundkarte anschließn kann is meine frage...ich hab 3 anschlüsse und mir wurde erzählt ich brauchte so ne recording soundkarte sonst müsst ich das nich holen denn dann würd das gar nix bringen.deshalb hol ich hier noch mal meinungen ein...


----------



## FingerSkill (26. Juli 2006)

Naja ich wuerde dir raten bissle sparen und dann was gscheiteres zu kaufen.

Aber is deine Entscheidung.

Die drei anschluesse die du meinst sind womoeglich ein XLR-Kabel (X=Erdung + L=Links + R=Rechts) oder 6,3-Klinke. Normal ist zu unterscheiden zweischen einem Symetrischen und einem Asymetrischen Signal (Symetrisches besser, da störsignale wegen ner um 180° verdrehten phase ausgeloescht werden) und deswegen is natürlich ne Soundkarte mit XLR Eingang besser jedoch fangen die Soundkarten mit XLR oder Klinken Eingang preislich was ich so weis bei 250€ an.

MicPreAmps benutzt man auch nicht um einfach das Signal zu verstaerken, da wuerde ne einfache Phantomspeisung die man sich fuer ca. 5€ selber zusamen loeten kann auch reichen. Der PreAmp gibt, neben dem Mikrophon und dem/der SängerIn, dem ganzen Atmosphere Ich habe 2 MicPreamps einen Universal Audio 6176 und einen Avalon AD 2044 Dual Mono, den UA verwende ich fuer richtig dicken, dreckigen Sound (sind ja auch 5 Roehren drinnen) den Avalon verwende ich nur fuer Saubere sachen.

mfg fap


----------



## Afrokalypse (26. Juli 2006)

ääähhmm...nee...an meiner soundkarte isn mic eingang boxendings und noch n 3tes wofür ich keine verwendung finde...


----------



## FingerSkill (26. Juli 2006)

Womoeglich Line-In, Mic-In, Out. aber ich wuerde so oder so die Option OnBoard Karte vergessen.


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2006)

Das T-Bone schneidet gar nicht so schlecht ab.

Bestell Dir irgendwo mal nen Audio-Katalog, bei Sound&Drumland, Thomann,
Musik-Produktiv oder oder oder..
Vielleicht hast Du ja nen Kumpel, der nen Katalog von 2002 oder 2003 hat.
Mit den Soundkarten aufgeschlagen und einigen ausgesucht machst Du Dich auf
die Suche bei eBay und findest dort einige Schätze, die Dir allemal reichen
werden für nen Bruchteil des damaligen Preises.

Und wie Fapster schon sagte, es muss kein PreAmp sein, erst Recht keiner,
der so simpel ist.

Andersrum : Du wirst es schon mit den zwei Sachen sehr weit schaffen, die von
Fapster angesprochenen Störungen werden bei Deiner Art von Musik, ich tippe auf
HipHop, ganz klar untergehen.

mfg chmee

p.s.:
Vielleicht ist die neue XENYX-Reihe von Behringer was für Dich, ab der 1204 hast Du quasi ne
ASIO2-Soundkarte eingebaut, und nen Mic-PreAmp inklusive.


----------



## Afrokalypse (31. Juli 2006)

ich hab mir jetzt folgendes überlegt dass ich mir nen Behringer Eurorack UB 1204 FX Pro kauf vorerst und den rest schau ich mal

thx für die antworten


----------



## chmee (31. Juli 2006)

? ? ?
Die FX benötigst Du nun wirklich nicht. Also anstatt 170EUR für 1204FX lieber
nur 130EUR für nen reinen 1204 oder gleich nen Xenyx1204 für 160EUR.

Die eingebaute Effekt-Sektion ist Augenwischerei, die bringt was auf ner Kleinbühne
aber nimmer in einem Aufnahmestudio...

mfg chmee


----------



## Afrokalypse (1. August 2006)

ich bekomm ihn ja vllt billiger wenn ich ihn bekomme da bekomm ich ihn in etwa für 60-80€


----------

